# TTOC Merchandise - Available now



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

As of 21:15 this evening we have stock of:

Nice TTs Ladies T Shirts M Red Sleeves
Nice TTs Ladies T Shirts Sml & Med Blue Sleeves
Nice TTs Ladies T Shirts Sml & Med Blue Sleeves
Nice TTs Ladies T Shirts Med Black Sleeves
Baseball Caps in Blue & Black
Polos - only one Burghley Polo Â Shirt in Light Blue Size L left
Baseball Caps in Blue & Black
Polo Shirts in Blue and Black
Tax Disk Holders
Metal TTOC Car Badges
Gel TTOC Car Badges

Fleeces
Ladies Full Zip in Navy Blue, Light Blue and Black
Mens Half Zip in Grey & Black

and one Oxford Shirt, Â Short Sleeve Light Blue.

Get your orders into Hutters please ([email protected] or mail with cheque to the club PO Box), last order date for our best shot at delivery before Christmas is 20th November.

If you're luck and pick up the stock items - they will be with you much sooner!


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Does this mean my long awaited TTOC car badge will arrive soon?! :

Cheers
Steve


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm assured ALLl the outstanding Car Badges (Metal) should have gone out on 6th November.

We have had mega hassles with the supplier and shipping agents - apologies for the delay.

Looking at the list I guess you are member 291 - if not please IM me and I'll get onto it.


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Yep, I'm number 291


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

Did mine get sent out too - Memeber Number 286 ;D - Still waiting on my AbsoluTTe too - man I hate being so far away sometimes :'(


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I hear mention of a stunning watch, any details?


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

Check out TTOC website ;D

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

